# Advanced TiVo Hacking Needed!



## DeathBlow555 (Oct 25, 2006)

I have a Series 1 TiVo and I was wanting to see about getting it to work the way it should without giving money for there serivces. Does anybody have a way to get the program guide to load by going to another site to get the infromation or just point me in right direction.

Thanks for any of your help, Scott


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

yeah you should find LOTS of help for that here


----------



## DeathBlow555 (Oct 25, 2006)

Having found anything on that subject, I know it can be done but NO ONE will give you any advise on how to do it.
You can reach me at scooter776 *at# hot% mail^ dot$ com


----------



## DeathBlow555 (Oct 25, 2006)

I already have the tubonet card installed and I'm able to FTP to it but I've just never had any help with actually getting this information.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

This is a forbidden subject because, really, it helps none of us if Tivo goes out of business.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Call TiVo customer service. The number should be on the website. Tell them you are trying to hack your TiVo to get free guide data. They have a department that will be able to help you with that. They just don't advertise it.

Good luck!


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Well "Scooter", that is called stealing and I'm sure your mother explained to you that stealing is wrong.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

DeathBlow555 said:


> I have a Series 1 TiVo and I was wanting to see about getting it to work the way it should without giving money for there serivces. Does anybody have a way to get the program guide to load by going to another site to get the infromation or just point me in right direction.
> 
> Thanks for any of your help, Scott


I'll be the brave one here. Try This .


----------



## DeathBlow555 (Oct 25, 2006)

let me respond to the message about it wouldn't help anyone if tivo went out of business. 
Do the music companies go out of business because of P2P sharing, No, it made them lower ther music prices and made the actual artist really care about what they were putting out. 

It's not like this guide thing is an easy task to do for normal or basic TiVo users. You have to have a pretty good understanding for Unix to mess around with a lot of these stuff.

If anything it would help everybody if there was some hack like this because it would actually make the TiVo Company look at what they can do to improve on it even more to make there's the better product.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm not going to rehash an argument that gets raised about once a month around here. Tivo makes money from subscriptions, NOT from selling boxes. That's the business model they've chosen. The sale price of the boxes is subsidized by the subscriptions.

Whether you agree with it or not is irrelevant. So is your comparison to illegally copying music.


----------



## DeathBlow555 (Oct 25, 2006)

No I was compare the two because of there main CEO's that makes all these business ideas don't have anything to do with the actual product that gets made, they just sit in there PentHouse Suites and say, "Yeah that sounds right, that's a good idea." While we pay them to sit in there big house(s) they have no right to say what we can and can not do with what we bought.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

DeathBlow555 said:


> No I was compare the two because of there main CEO's that makes all these business ideas don't have anything to do with the actual product that gets made, they just sit in there PentHouse Suites and say, "Yeah that sounds right, that's a good idea." While we pay them to sit in there big house(s) they have no right to say what we can and can not do with what we bought.


Good grief. Did you read a single thing I said?

I can see this is pointless.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

Get a career that pays you good money and then you can use the "fun" toys and reward the folks who develope / create / sell us the "fun" toys to use by paying for their service.

I am guessing you are under 16 years old so I probalby don't need to tell you this since you sound like you know everything about how the world works already.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

DeathBlow555 said:


> let me respond to the message about it wouldn't help anyone if tivo went out of business.
> Do the music companies go out of business because of P2P sharing, No, it made them lower ther music prices and made the actual artist really care about what they were putting out.
> 
> It's not like this guide thing is an easy task to do for normal or basic TiVo users. You have to have a pretty good understanding for Unix to mess around with a lot of these stuff.
> ...


And Hacking a Tivo to get thge guide data from another source (which is where TIVO gets its money) is going to show them how to improve by what exactly? I don't see it, but If you want a DVR to for free try the kink on my previous post.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

DeathBlow555 said:


> While we pay them to sit in there big house(s) they have no right to say what we can and can not do with what we bought.


Uh, yeah, they do have that right. Quite explicitly. It's a little thing called 'copyright.'


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Not sure that copyright has much to do with it -- the box certainly isn't copyright.

However, the guide data is in an encrypted format, and decrypting/reverse engineering it would certainly be a violation of the DMCA. Not that I think the OP cares much about that.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

cheer said:


> Not sure that copyright has much to do with it -- the box certainly isn't copyright.


I thought he was still trying to make the music exec analogy, thus the copyright comment. Granted, the OP's arguments are more than a little difficult to follow, though.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

cheer said:


> Not sure that copyright has much to do with it -- the box certainly isn't copyright.


Isn't there some _non open source_ code in the firmware that is copyrighted?


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

JWThiers said:


> Isn't there some _non open source_ code in the firmware that is copyrighted?


Well yeah...but unless you're copying it/giving it to others, I'm not sure how that applies.


----------

